# Repeater im Profibusknoten



## Syntaxfehler (14 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine Profibuslinie mit 29 Profibus-Teilnehmer und erweitern diesen nun um 10 Teilnehmer. Ich würde nun einen Repeater "6ES7 972-0AA02-0XA0" einsetzen, um die Teilnehmerzahl auf 63 zu erhöhen.

In der Spez. steht: "Erweiterung der Teilnehmerzahl (max.127) und der Ausdehnung"
Bedeutet das, dass jedes Segment (vor und nach dem Repeater) bei 1,5Mbit/s max.200m Buslänge haben darf?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Verpolt (14 Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe das auch so,



> ..."Erweiterung der Teilnehmerzahl (max.127) und der Ausdehnung



CPU ----max 200m----Repeater----max200m---DP-Teilnehmer


----------



## Sinix (14 Oktober 2011)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass jedes Segment (vor und nach dem Repeater) bei 1,5Mbit/s max.200m Buslänge haben darf?



++++Ja++++


----------



## Ing_Lupo (14 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

ich setze keinen Siemens Repeater
mehr ein.
Wenn der Umbau kurzfristig wieder
in Betrieb gehen soll sichere
ich mich immer mit einer
profibus Messung ab.

Informiere Dich vorher über den
Buszustand oder nimm 2 Repeater mit.

Gruß

ing Lupo


----------



## MW (14 Oktober 2011)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> wir haben eine Profibuslinie mit 29 Profibus-Teilnehmer und erweitern diesen nun um 10 Teilnehmer. Ich würde nun einen Repeater "6ES7 972-0AA02-0XA0" einsetzen, um die Teilnehmerzahl auf 63 zu erhöhen.
> 
> In der Spez. steht: "Erweiterung der Teilnehmerzahl (max.127) und der Ausdehnung"



Achtung! Bitte auch auf die Technischen Daten der CPU (bzw. des DP-Masters) achten, nicht jede CPU kann mit 127 Teilnehmern umgehen. Es gibt ältere CPU´s die zb. mit max. 32 Teilnehmern arbeiten können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> ...
> ich setze keinen Siemens Repeater
> mehr ein
> ...



warum, hat du schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (15 Oktober 2011)

@rostiger Nagel

dieser verstärkt nur das ankommende
Signal. Eine Telegrammrekonditionierung
findet nicht statt. 
Ausserdem beherrscht er keine längere
Stichleitung.

Gruß

Ing Lupo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2011)

Was nutzt du jetzt, als Alternative?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

von Procentec (s.o)

Gruß

Ing Lupo


----------



## Syntaxfehler (15 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Informiere Dich vorher über den
> Buszustand oder nimm 2 Repeater mit.
> 
> ...


 
Warum sollte ich 2 Repeater einsetzen? Wie und wo sollte ich dann 2 verbauen? 
Wir haben aktuell auf einen anderen Busknoten (30 Profibus-DP Teilnehmer installiert) bereits Probleme. Das Prozessleitsystem meldet "Systempriorität 1: Anzahl Selbsttestfehler". Das Meldeereignis trat nach weiteren Umbaumassnahmen (weitere Busteilnehmer installiert) auf. Hier würden wir die Profibusleitung in der mitte vom Knoten auftrennen und den Repeater dazwischen setzen.

Daher der Grundgedanke:
- 1 Repeater im neuen Projekt (Erweiterung auf ca.40Teilnehmer)
- 1 Repeater am Bussegment mit den Selbsttestfehlern. 

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Ing_Lupo (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

wenn jetzt schon Busfehler diagnostiziert
werden wird's mit S Repeatern wahrscheinlich
nicht besser.
Zuerst würde ich die Busfehler beseitigen
dann erweitern. 

Gruß

Ing Lupo


----------



## CL550 (15 Oktober 2011)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass jedes Segment (vor und nach dem Repeater) bei 1,5Mbit/s max.200m Buslänge haben darf?


Aber max 32 Teilnehmer pro Segment, einschließlich Repeater!


----------



## Syntaxfehler (16 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zuerst würde ich die Busfehler beseitigen
> dann erweitern.
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich mit den Repeater den Fehler beseitigen. Ich vermute dass wir >200m Buslänge haben und somit würde ich dieses Problem mit dem Repeater erschlagen. Daher auch meine Anfangsfrage bzl. "Ausdehnung".
Alle Busteilnehmer arbeiten ohne Probleme und erfüllen die Funktionen für die Sie eingesetzt sind. Ab und zu sind "Slave-Teilnehmer" auf diesen Busknoten "nicht bereit". Das ist aber nur eine kurze Zeit und dann meldet sich der Busteilnehmer wieder an und arbeitet wieder weiter. Da aber ein Signalfolgeprotokoll immer mitläuft, sieht man diese Ereignisse. 

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Ing_Lupo (16 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

das Verhalten passt zu typischen EMV Problemen. 

Abhilfen: Busltg. von Motorleitung trennen (oder 90° kreuzen)

Schirm flächig erden.

Gruß

Ing. Lupo


----------



## Sinix (17 Oktober 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Achtung! Bitte auch auf die Technischen Daten der CPU (bzw. des DP-Masters) achten, nicht jede CPU kann mit 127 Teilnehmern umgehen. Es gibt ältere CPU´s die zb. mit max. 32 Teilnehmern arbeiten können.



Oder auch neue CPU's z.B. die kleinste IM-151 CPU.

@Syntaxfehler:
Es kann auch Probleme geben bei Leitungslängen <0,6m. Wir haben öfter Siemens-Repeater im Einsatz, bisher ohne Probleme auch bei längeren Leitungslängen. Falls ihr eine Profibustester habt dann prüfe damit den vorhanden Bus. Damit wird meist auch die Leitungslänge angezeigt. Von Busstecker mit Wackelkontakt oder schlecht verklemmten Adern hatte ich schon alles gehabt was deiner beschriebenen Symptomatik ähnlich kommt. 
Welche Busstecker verwendest du? Da gibts auch ein paar Problemkinder.

MfG


----------



## Syntaxfehler (17 Oktober 2011)

Hi Mäuseklavier,

wir haben das PLS ABB Freelance. 127 Profibusteilnehmer können ohne Probleme am Busknoten angehängt werden. Wir haben u.a. auch das SK3 von P.u.F. im Einsatz mit 70 Profibus-PA Teilnehmern an einen DP-Knoten. Am SK3 sind ja Gateway's (Redundantes Board) die "Master-Master" Funktionen erfüllen und 4 Segmentkoppler, die vier Profibus-PA Linien speisen und verarbeiten. Das funktioniert einwandfrei.

Am Problem-Busknoten hat sich heute gezeigt, dass wir 34 Profibus-DP Teilnehmer angeschlossen haben. Also doch mehr als ich anfangs erwähnte. So wie ich euch verstehe, sollte aber der Profibus auch ohne Repeater bei 34 Teilnehmern funktionieren?!

Profibusstecker: alle von Siemens

Welchen Profibustester kannst du empfehlen?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## MW (17 Oktober 2011)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Am Problem-Busknoten hat sich heute gezeigt, dass wir 34 Profibus-DP Teilnehmer angeschlossen haben. Also doch mehr als ich anfangs erwähnte. So wie ich euch verstehe, sollte aber der Profibus auch ohne Repeater bei 34 Teilnehmern funktionieren?!



Ja, es geht auch mit mehr als 32 Teilnehmern pro Segment, hab ich selbst schon öfter so gesehen. Allerdings konnte man bei diesen Anlagen dann sehen das die Signalqualität im Keller ist(teilweise sogar sehr deutlich)



Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Welchen Profibustester kannst du empfehlen?



Der PBT-4 von Softing ist dafür gut geeignet.


----------



## DiGo1969 (18 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> 
> dieser verstärkt nur das ankommende
> Signal. Eine Telegrammrekonditionierung
> ...


 
Hallo,
wenn ich mich aber in ein Profibussystem rein messe ist es völlig egal von welcher Seite ein Repeater sein Signal bekommt. Denn es werden die Signale in beiderichtungen wieder auf die 5V (neu 7V) verstärkt.
Macht ja auch anders keinen Sinn.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## DiGo1969 (18 Oktober 2011)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich mit den Repeater den Fehler beseitigen. Ich vermute dass wir >200m Buslänge haben und somit würde ich dieses Problem mit dem Repeater erschlagen. Daher auch meine Anfangsfrage bzl. "Ausdehnung".
> Alle Busteilnehmer arbeiten ohne Probleme und erfüllen die Funktionen für die Sie eingesetzt sind. Ab und zu sind "Slave-Teilnehmer" auf diesen Busknoten "nicht bereit". Das ist aber nur eine kurze Zeit und dann meldet sich der Busteilnehmer wieder an und arbeitet wieder weiter. Da aber ein Signalfolgeprotokoll immer mitläuft, sieht man diese Ereignisse.
> 
> Gruß
> Syny


 
Hi,
die theoretische Leitungslänge bei 1,5MBit sollten 200m nicht überschritten werden aber ich habe bei mir in der Anlage ein Segmet als Sichleitung der ca. 430m ist und der Bus läuft Fehlerfrei.

Dein Problem, was du beschreibst, hört sich meiner Meinung nach eher nach einem fehlenden Abschlusswiderstand an oder einer defekten Baugruppe.
Um die defekte Baugruppe ausschließen zu können kannst du ja vielleicht mal diese mit einer anderen tauschen und schaun, ob der Fehler mitgeht.
Abschlusswiderstand ist fast nur Messtechnisch zu finden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Syntaxfehler (18 Oktober 2011)

DiGo1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dein Problem, was du beschreibst, hört sich meiner Meinung nach eher nach einem fehlenden Abschlusswiderstand an oder einer defekten Baugruppe.
> Um die defekte Baugruppe ausschließen zu können kannst du ja vielleicht mal diese mit einer anderen tauschen und schaun, ob der Fehler mitgeht.
> ...



Leider sind es unterschiedliche Slave-Teilnehmer die ab und zu am Bus "nicht Bereit" sind. 
Ich werde den Bus mit dem Profibustester überprüfen. Repeater sind bestellt. 

Falls ich die Probleme nicht lösen kann, melde ich mich. Vorab vielen Dank für die Infos.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Sinix (19 Oktober 2011)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Welchen Profibustester kannst du empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß
> Syny



Habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem NetTest II gemacht.

MfG MK


----------

